# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Adobe Photoshop AutoSave

## Al-Qaim

Did you suffered your hours spent work and left all in vain without save it :Mad: ,

well I had once while more then 3 hours work in Photoshop  and all was gone with application error,  and Ctrl+S , I often don't know where is it while working :Confused: , 

so here is my solution with Photoshop Script app  , a ready to use application for your best worth of work and time:




for your interest ,the above application use some of following script lines to say hello with Photoshop:
Set PSref = New Photoshop.Application
Dim mDialogMode
mDialogMode= 3
Dim id5809
id5809 = PSref.CharIDToTypeID("save")
Call PSref.ExecuteAction(id5809, , mDialogMode)

Download complete source:PhotoShopAutoSave.zip


Download Binary :PhotoShop AutoSave binary.zip

----------


## FunkyDexter

Moved to utilities.  It seems like a better home for this.

Also, please don't post compiled binaries in the main forum.  They're fine in the utilities section (as long as they're accompanied by the source) but we do ask you not to post them anywhere else.

----------


## Piggyuniform

I Don't Have This Problem, And I Don't Use This Adobe Photoshop, But Nice Job On The Form Styling!

----------


## jason2255

wow, It really helpful to save alot of time. i work some time photoshop and forget to save work.  thanks alot, a good and helpful community

----------

